# Wyoming area not Jackson!



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

I am moving from nor cal and heading east. I am looking at upper Wyoming because it's cheap and close to my daughter, but no resorts besides red lodge witch may not be accessible every day. I'm Looking for any suggestions or people out there that can maybe stear me. I want big mountains. Parks are not a must but fun. I just want a quieter resort like sierra used to be 5 years ago.


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Big Sky MT is close to the north west corner of WY. It's a big mountain and not crowded. I dunno if that too far but, well, ya know....


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Woosenheimer said:


> Big Sky MT is close to the north west corner of WY. It's a big mountain and not crowded. I dunno if that too far but, well, ya know....


Appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Not sure what area of Wyoming you are wanting to re locate to, but here is a comprehensive list of the ski areas in the state:
> 
> http://skicentral.com/wyoming.html
> 
> ...


Now thats helpful thanx .... i'm looking at a town just south of the Montanan border called Powell. 3 bedroom houses for 550$. If the drive is tolerable that is a good deal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Wow, that is really out in the middle of nowhere. Is there a specific reason you are heading there? Red Lodge is about the only thing close to you.


My wife has family there and my daugher is the shit. So kind stuck. Any suggestions on better spot near there. I also heard they were suppose to open a small resort outside of cody named "Sleeping Giant". It might have some nice groomer booters. I hope


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't know how good Bighorn ski area is. It's small for sure. I also heard it may not open this year. Something to do with the owners of Deer Haven and Meadowlark. I guess they also own the ski area. Keeping Meadowlark and Deer Haven profitable seems to have been a problem over the years. I can't imagine there is a ton of ski area related traffic either. That place is remote. 

I've only been in the area during the Summer as Ten Sleep Canyon (just a few miles down the road from the ski area) has some killer low use rockclimbing. Anyway, the area itself does have a small cliffed out looking area looker right. It doesn't look inbounds (could be though) but would be fairly easy to duck out of the resort and ride back into it. Not very big vertical either, and the Big Horns in general are a rolling mountain range. If you had a snowmobile there is some terrain deep within the range that looks sweet, at least from a distance. Worland, Cody, Buffalo, Thermopolis, and Sheridan are the only towns in that area that you might find some work in. They have small economies at best, but a few thousand people live in each town.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Work is not a problem i have two web sites and the gov. gives me money for being crazzy ... LOL
Check out my site I want to some day be makin snowboards .... I hope!
Thanx for the comments. Do you guys live out there?


----------

